# Successful Amano breeding



## zax (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here and I thought I would share some pics of my currently running Amano breeding project. So far have 123 adults and still waiting for the rest of the zoes to morph which they are doing on a daily basis. Heres some pics of the project so far;

Some zoes at 13 days old... 










27 days old...










Freshly morphed into adults, one day old...



















My project setup...










I just read Mike Noren's and the french guys articles on breeding Amanos.

Breeding Yamato (a.k.a. Amano) shrimp

Caridina Japonica Online


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Great job, there are very few success stories with breeding amanos. What did you feed the zoes, just green water? Did you use full salt water? How did you acclimate the babies to saltwater, and then the adults back to fresh? Thanks for the info and congratulations.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

impressive, I have seen a lot of posts about amanos laying eggs but this is the first that has this degree of success! please share your secretes!!1


----------



## zax (Aug 29, 2006)

No real secrets to tell really, I just followed the French guys article closely. Dumped the zoes in full strength sea water, fed them with phytoplankton only, did regular water changes, caught the adults as they morphed and gradualy decreased their salinity.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, very nice. 
Glad to see your success, and hopefully you'll have a lot more. :thumbsup:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

congrats on the sucess. most people dont have the luck or patience for breeding amonos if i may ask.... how much did your setup cost? and what does it consist of? like i see a bunch of tanks there :flick: it looks like some saltwater some fw some brakish... but what do you do? maybe you could write an article about breeding amono shrimp like the two other cherry and crs articles and get it stickied. 

your doing an amazing job... so lets see the amazing set up.. in detail!

- fish newb -


----------



## skewlboy (Jul 23, 2006)

were you doing any water changes w/ the zoes? 

Any pics of your adult amanos? - my zoes were always sooooo small even w/ macro function, just wondering if there is a different var of japonica out there.


----------



## zax (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks guys, Im planning on writing an article just as soon as I have the adults in freshwater and I have sizeable yields. I am learning and developing stuff as I go along, this has been my progress so far;

#Spawn....#Zoes...#morphed adults...#adults in freshwater

.....1.........10..................0.......................0 (all died within a week)
.....2.........1000...............1.......................1 (died, fast transition)
.....3.........1000...............136....................3 (in progress)
.....4.........1000..(in progress)
.....5.........300...(in progress and still collecting zoes)

I have about 3 simultaneous spawns in one batch thats why the number of zoes are so large. I think the move to freshwater has to be a gradual process so my 122 adults (one died) are sitting happily in brackish water at the moment. Amazingly as I'm writting this post I've just spotted three baby adults of 13 I thought I had killed by moving them too fast (over 3 days) to my nano freshwater tank! 










Just like Mike Noren mentioned in his article they will hide for a period after the transition to freshwater. I've been trying to photograph them but it has been near impossible with my camera, I think I will have invest in a macro lens. I've uploaded some mini films here, sorry about the poor quality;

23 day old Zoes; YouTube - Amano shrimp Zoes 23 days

27 day old Zoes; YouTube - Amano Zoes 27 days

1-2 day old morphed adults; YouTube - Freshly morphed Amano adults


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the video. So those darting blurs are the morphed adults Best wishes on your current and future spawns.


----------



## zax (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks NeonShrimp, heres a little video of todays catch from my 3rd spawn, it's alot clearer than the previous ones as I've hosted the film myself. This film has not been speeded up, the young adults really do move that quick :eek5: 

http://www.asfs71.dsl.pipex.com/morphed adults.AVI (Right click and save target as, 13.2 mb)

I have yet to count this lot aswell :icon_eek:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

nice little set up with the screens if i do say so myself.

cant wait to see more pics of setup!

- fish newb -


----------



## Prototype (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, that's an amazing setup you got there. I wish i had the space, or the means, or the will, or the money to pull off something like that.

I hope they make it to adulthood. As the others said, there are so few success stories that it's depressing. Especially watching my pregnant amano swimming around in my tank knowing there isnt much I can do to help her offspring survive. =(


----------



## mighty5cent (Jun 18, 2006)

Good to see someone having some success with this. I'm trying to raise my first spawn based on those same two articles. I'm only on day three, though, and don't have quite the setup you do, so we'll see how it goes.

Would love to read more articles about it if you write one or come across any other good ones.


----------



## beznsarah (Aug 1, 2006)

Very interesting post. I've been reading up on this and had a few questions.

Did you dose the Phytoplankton regularly or did you actually culture it in the zoe tank? Also do you use the liquid form or spray dried powder, what brand did you use?

Thanks


----------



## zax (Aug 29, 2006)

I used Japanese phytoplankton which I grew in the same tank as the zoes. I fed the phytoplankton with salinated mature water from my 5ft freshwater planted tank.


----------



## beznsarah (Aug 1, 2006)

Zax, do you have any update on your breeding project?

Thanks


----------

